
Ask HN: For new web apps what starter kit and platform do you use? - jayair
I’m looking for a full stack setup that helps me get started on my projects quickly. Ideally something that sets up the database, the web server, and the UI Kit on the frontend automatically. I’m familiar with Node, Rails, and PHP. My manual setup of RDS + Beanstalk has been getting too cumbersome to setup and maintain.<p>What does your setup look like?
======
kostarelo
Here's something I created for my personal projects. It's an Ansible playbook
that gets just a domain and a Node.js project repository and creates a
DigitalOcean droplet with LetsEncrypt certificate included. It needs a bit
tweaking from your side but it's a great starting point to go from zero to an
online project. It doesn't contain a database setup step but we can include it
in a later release if you think it will be suitable for your needs.

[https://github.com/kbariotis/ansible-nodejs-
digitalocean](https://github.com/kbariotis/ansible-nodejs-digitalocean)

I also published a guide today and the reasons behind this projects.

[https://kostasbariotis.com/deploying-nodejs-applications-
dig...](https://kostasbariotis.com/deploying-nodejs-applications-digitalocean-
ansible)

~~~
jayair
Thanks for sharing!

This is the type of thing I was hoping to see and get some ideas from. There
are a lot of little details (like the SSL setup) that makes it a bit tricky
every time I'm creating a new project. And my scripts tend to go out of date
once in a while.

------
citizens
I built [https://mvpaas.com](https://mvpaas.com) to solve this problem for
myself. It's a hosted solution so it may not be what you're after, but it sets
up my landing page, user auth, subscription management/card handling
automatically.

~~~
jayair
I wouldn't mind using something hosted if it helps me get setup quickly.

For MVPaaS, do you provide a db as well or is it just the user accounts part?
And what environments do you currently support?

~~~
citizens
Currently MVPaaS just redirects to your backend when a user signs in. You
would still need to setup a db and host the core of your app.

------
wufenya
What's wrong with cloning your Beanstalk environment? I use DynamoDB, and
starting a new project is just a matter of creating a couple new tables. I nvr
bothered creating a Cloud Formation template.. it hasn't really annoyed me
enough.

